# BBQ this Saturday for a Newbie



## davewilliamt (May 21, 2008)

I plan on doing a variety of meats.

1 turkey breast roughly 5 pounds or so

1-2 slab of beef ribs Probably just 1 with a few extra bones thrown in

1 Brisket 4-5 pounds

I have a chargriller with the side car.  Do you think I can fit all this meat on the grill?  Also, will it be OK to cook all the food at the same temps?  I figure about 225 or so should do it.

I know it won't be perfect, but I was hoping to feed a variety of taste buds.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jbchoice1 (May 22, 2008)

you'll need to be rotating, and watch the stuff closest to the fire box.  if you can stack your ribs on their sides, you should be able to fit it all.  but there won't be room for abt's


----------



## richtee (May 22, 2008)

The brisket will need to go on first. You might go 10 hours with that puppy....Ribs are gonna be around 6. Breast should be last on. I dunno about the room ya got... Consider doing the brisket now...errr tomarrow, foiling and re-heating in the oven to finish. Tha's gonna be your biggest varible.


----------



## jbchoice1 (May 22, 2008)

what rich said


----------



## davewilliamt (May 22, 2008)

According to the specs it has 800 inches of cooking space, 

Re: putting the ribs on their side...I heard this helps the fat drain off does anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## richtee (May 22, 2008)

Seems not to hurt them... not much fat will pool on them anyway...as you smoke them bone side down if not standing.


----------



## davewilliamt (May 22, 2008)

Right, I did not turn my ribs when I last smoked.
How about the brisket I hear turn once half way through
Same for the Turkey breast, then the last hour bast both sides with 30minutes on each


----------



## richtee (May 22, 2008)

Can of worms there on the brisket. I don't usually flip mine. But I have really not noticed any difference if I do. If it's really a fatty one, I might turn the fat down half way thru and let some cook off.

The turkey... Hmm I guess I never move that. Bone side down and mop as you said.


----------

